# Burning wood with mold or fungus



## charlesj (May 14, 2009)

I had to store some of my wood under a tarp. Now I'm building a shed for wood storage. The wood under the tarp has a little white mold & some kind of fungus. Woods not covered with it but there is a little here & there. Any problem with burning the wood?


----------



## Jags (May 14, 2009)

Burn baby burn.  It should not pose any problem.


----------



## Wet1 (May 14, 2009)

It provides a few extra btu... burn it.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 15, 2009)

I burn oak with mushrooms on it.


----------



## Duetech (May 15, 2009)

Fungus spores/roots/rhizomes actually dig into the wood where they can and develop small air channels that dry the wood even better but do decrease the btu content of the wood (minutely). It's safe to burn but the wood is usually too wet to burn half way decent unless the fire is really hot. I was about to tell you to ship me about ten pieces of it and I would conduct burn tests for you but then I figured you probably wouldn't trust someone you haven't met before.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 15, 2009)

charlesj said:
			
		

> I had to store some of my wood under a tarp. Now I'm building a shed for wood storage. The wood under the tarp has a little white mold & some kind of fungus. Woods not covered with it but there is a little here & there. Any problem with burning the wood?



No issues . . . if you really want you can knock it off before putting it in the shed and it should dry out . . . just don't cut up the mushrooms and stick them in your spaghetti sauce!


----------



## BrotherBart (May 15, 2009)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> . . . just don't cut up the mushrooms and stick them in your spaghetti sauce!



Whoops!  :ahhh:


----------



## fossil (May 15, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a nice spaghetti flashback from time to time.  Rick


----------



## Jags (May 15, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with a nice spaghetti flashback from time to time.  Rick



I think I just realized how the Pastafarians got their start.


----------



## LLigetfa (May 15, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wasn't oregano either.


----------



## jdinspector (May 15, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just bored so I was "noodling" around on the board. These puns are getting out of hand. I'm going to the kitchen to "pasta" time away.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 16, 2009)

jdinspector said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which of course is the pizza de resistance.


----------



## fossil (May 16, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> ...Which of course is the pizza de resistance.



Orzo it would seem.


----------



## jadm (May 16, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ewe awl are too mulch. :lol:


----------

